# 1966 Coppertone stingray- before and after Super Deluxe-ized



## sfhschwinn (Dec 30, 2015)

Thought I made a thread on this bike already but cant find it.
I had a 68' Apple krate in so-so condition with a recovered seat I bought from a friend. After finding out the seat was recovered my friend offered to trade back for it and gave me this bikes, a Panasonic 10 speed, and a 72 Deluxe Stingray in nice condition. Sold the other two kept this one. 


This bike was original 3 owners before me but 2 before me it was converted to a 5 speed with a tandem drum brake, non original springer and fenders. The original fork would have been nice to have but I don't know who took it where. So I took the liberty of converting it to a Super deluxe using all original parts. Front fender is original super deluxe, rear 2 speed bendix blue band, repop Whamo Wheelie Bar and the bought that original sissy bar for $50 from a friend. (Does anyone know what bike that sissy bar originally went on or was it after market?) Only thing I don't like about the bike is that someone used a crème/white paint on the chainguard to repaint the decals so I need to find a mint original guard and get rid of this one or if I am lucky find a really clean super deluxe coppertone guard for it.


----------



## mcmfw2 (Dec 31, 2015)

Very Nice Copper ....If you cant find a Super D Guard you could always pull the fenders & bow pedals and it would be a J38 .. basically a fender less Super Deluxe with blackwalls.   That Old Skool axle mount sissybar is aftermarket & there are various versions ( The coolest is being the hangmans noose ) listed in my Schwinn dealer parts book in 1967..


----------



## Intense One (Feb 10, 2016)

sfhschwinn said:


> Thought I made a thread on this bike already but cant find it.
> I had a 68' Apple krate in so-so condition with a recovered seat I bought from a friend. After finding out the seat was recovered my friend offered to trade back for it and gave me this bikes, a Panasonic 10 speed, and a 72 Deluxe Stingray in nice condition. Sold the other two kept this one.
> 
> 
> ...



Nice bike.  Cool Wheeeee.....lee bar


----------

